# Gas Prices



## UndecidedX2 (Mar 29, 2005)

OK, we need some opinons......due to rising gas prices and our long commute to work, we are contemplating selling our place that we've lived in for five years and moving closer to our place of employment.  We're thinking of purchasing a 5th wheel and setting up in a really nice RV park close to work.  We've had two RVs in the past and really enjoyed them and meeting the people in the parks was fantastic!  We would be permanent in one place for at least another 5 to 6 years before retirement.  What are some your "full-timer" opinions of this idea?  We've always wanted to "hit the road"....and now that we may have that opportunity, we just want to make the right decision.  Thanks for your advice.


----------



## hertig (Mar 29, 2005)

Gas Prices

Have you compared the cost of the RV park, and gas to go the other places besides work you go (grocery stores, hobbies, classes, church, movies, etc) with the cost to stay where you are and continue to commute?  How about investigating car pools, public transport, working remotely part of the time?

How about the cost of the RV and tow vehicle, and moving expenses, vrs what you can realize from selling?

Can you unload your excess stuff and not get more than will fit in a RV?

Do you have a contingency plan in case you find it's not working for you?  How about if the park changes radically or goes away before you are ready to hit the road?


----------



## UndecidedX2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Gas Prices

Good ideas....some of those we've thought about and some we haven't.  Like the RV park going away.   We had not even thought of that.  We would make a nice profit from our place to cover what we would need to store and purchase the RV itself.  We're just trying to make up our minds as to the "right" thing to do.  You know when you drive nearly 70 miles one way in traffic for the most part, and then the gas prices climbing.....you tend to get a little discouraged.   Thanks for your input!


----------



## turnipbwc (Mar 29, 2005)

Gas Prices

I think the price of staying in an RV park will be higher than you think. You will need full hook-ups and that will drive the cost up. Not sure where you live but what about winters ?
Have you thought about geting a apartment close to work until you retire ? 
How about buying a small home close to your work and selling it later when you retire ?
I think living in a 5th wheel in a RV park is not the way to go. That's only my opinion. Good Luck whatever you do. Let us know what you decide.
turnip42


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 30, 2005)

Gas Prices

Don't forget to add in all the property taxes that you WON'T have to pay when you go "mobile"!


----------



## Gary B (Mar 30, 2005)

Gas Prices

And don't forget that rv's depreciate like a rock!  , and the high line models are as bad or worse than the mid to enrty level units, in 5 years any rv has less than half its original value. Unlike your house which is appreciating every year. Living full time in a rv and working full time will get real old fast its not even close to camping, when you go camping for the most part your getting away and relaxing and enjoying(or so the theory is)but living and working means everyday living in less than 400 sq. feet of living space, before selling your home you may want to try renting a 1 room apartment and live in that for a month or so and see how it goes. Good luck.
  :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Mar 30, 2005)

Gas Prices

have to agree with John, Turnip and Gary on this one. When fulltiming you can move about but, if working you will be in one place and even large Rvs can get very small. Five or six years is a pretty long time to rv in one spot and I am afraid it might ruin the fun of fulltiming later on. I would go the apartment route but that might cost more than the extra gas price. Have you figured how much extra you are paying for gas?


----------



## UndecidedX2 (Mar 30, 2005)

Gas Prices

Thank you for all your ideas.  We've really been thinking about "living in an RV" also for five years......we both decided it would take the fun out of it for sure!

So we are probably just going to sit still for awhile and have a little patience and see what happens.  Things usually have a way of working themselves out.

But we do appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 30, 2005)

Gas Prices

Glad to hear you are thinking it out instead of just making a rash decision Baby Boomer. :approve:  You are right in thinking things generally have a way of working out for the best if given time. Good luck with the gas prices.  I think we are all felling the lighter wallets and afraid it's just goin to get worse with China and India entering the bidding for the crude oil    We just need to go ahead and tap the oil fields in the north. it sure did not affect the wildlife at pruhdoe bay Alaska and the wells take up very little space with the new technology.


----------



## Poppa (Apr 1, 2005)

Gas Prices

Hey I am all for ou buying a 5th wheel and getting out some before you retire. I am in the process of doing just that although I will be semi retired as of June 2005.

There is a lot out there to see and you need to do it while you can. "Yesterday is gone , Today we live and we are not promised tomorow"

Personally I don't want to do as my dad did, sit back when he retired and say "You know when I was younger I wish I would have did so and so"

Best of HIS blessing on your decision.


----------

